# ATI driver problem

## juggernaught

I've followed Wedge's ATI driver setup... everything seems to install fine.

I run startx... everything loads fine... I check direct rendering... and its not turned on.

When I exit out the error is 

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

I run dmesg...

```
Unknown symbol module_refcount
```

----------

## Wedge_

That means the driver is looking for a function or data structure in the kernel that has been changed or removed. Try a slightly more recent kernel (2.6.11-gentoo-r4 worked for me), and make sure you're running the latest driver (8.12.10).

----------

## juggernaught

How do I go about doing this.... dev.gentoo.org says r4 is not currently available in the portage?

----------

## Wedge_

Ah sorry, I hadn't noticed that it was gone. I've just compiled the 8.12.10 driver against gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r7, and it looks like that should work, so try that version instead.

----------

## juggernaught

I'm having trouble emerging it... it says

specific key requires operator.... try = ??? whats this all about

----------

## juggernaught

nevermind...learn something new every minute

----------

## xline

hello I don't have access at my home to the internet . I'm runing the r3 gentoo kernel.... but it does not suport rt2500... (the driver from ratlink tels it) 

so I wonder if their is some way for me to update my kernel by downloading the kernel source to a removable device and put it to update it on the machine....

?!!

----------

## Wedge_

 *xline wrote:*   

> hello I don't have access at my home to the internet . I'm runing the r3 gentoo kernel.... but it does not suport rt2500... (the driver from ratlink tels it)
> 
> so I wonder if their is some way for me to update my kernel by downloading the kernel source to a removable device and put it to update it on the machine....
> 
> ?!!

 

Nothing like an off-topic post  :Smile:  Anyway, yes, you can do that - just copy the necessary files from your removable device into the /usr/portage/distfiles directory on your Gentoo system and portage should find them.

----------

## juggernaught

I just noticed something as I emerged the ati drivers after r7... they appear to be version 8.10.19.... sob dont tell me this could have been avoided lol

----------

## Wedge_

If you're not running an ~x86 system, you'll need to set things up so you can emerge the ~x86 ati-drivers ebuilds. Just do: 

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -p ati-drivers
```

and you should see it listing the 8.12.10 version.

----------

## juggernaught

Right that problem is solved i have the newest drivers emerged... 

I ran fglrxconfig....

started X

checked direct and still no...

different error this time though....

```
FGLRX: no matching device section for instance (BUSID PCI:1:0:1) found
```

----------

## juggernaught

SOLVED!

forgot to opengl-update ati and also had radeon driver enabled in the kernel that was causing a conflict... picked that up from DMESG.... direct = yes finally

----------

## Wedge_

Good  :Smile:  You can ignore the "no matching device" warning, it's normal to see that.

----------

## juggernaught

In all my excitement I forgot to thank you for the help... so thank you wedge.  :Cool: 

----------

## lanquarden

I have a problem with the ati driver too.

i'm using the fglrx driver and i think i have the correct settings in the kernel.

in the log file i can see dri is enabled but i can't get in to X.

i hope you can help me solving this problem

log file:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.28-gentoo-r8 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux lanquarden 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #5 Wed May 4 09:40:13 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 16 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May  9 14:05:28 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1631,e009 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 14 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7007 card 1631,e009 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1631,e009 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1631,3054 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1631,e009 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1631,e009 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1631,e009 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1631,e009 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1631,e009 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 5333,8a22 card 5333,8a22 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1631,e009 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5961 card 1458,4026 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5941 card 1458,4027 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xeaffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:9:0) S3 Inc. Savage 4 rev 4, Mem @ 0xeb000000/19, 0xe0000000/27

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV280 [Radeon 9200] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xea000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5941) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xea010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xc0000000 from 0xcfffffff to 0xbfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb0850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb082000 - 0xeb082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb0850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb082000 - 0xeb082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb0850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb082000 - 0xeb082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200* (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb0850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb082000 - 0xeb082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x820d3d8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb0850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb082000 - 0xeb082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961)" (Chipset = 0x5961)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x4026)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xea000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: NCI  Model: 5021  Serial#: 10223938

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2003  Week: 35

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 30  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.643 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.566

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.141 blueY: 0.085   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.318

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 70  vid: 18993

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 70  vid: 19013

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 72  vid: 19553

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 65.0 MHz   Image Size:  304 x 228 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 806 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 63 kHz, PixClock max 80 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 102239383012

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: NEC CI FT500

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 3 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (86, 84)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000a35

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=2

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb085000 - 0xeb0850ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb082000 - 0xeb082fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xeb081000 - 0xeb081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xeb080000 - 0xeb080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xeb084000 - 0xeb084fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xeb083000 - 0xeb083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xea010000 - 0xea01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb07ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf0b88000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf0b88000 to 0xb7d44000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.10.19

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Feb  9 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xea000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x1039/0x0648

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xf8d81000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00501000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0000000, size: 0x501000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd0400000, size: 0x101000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0500000,0x1000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0400000,0x101000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x501000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,1281)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 505

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      24 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## Wedge_

 *lanquarden wrote:*   

> I have a problem with the ati driver too.
> 
> i'm using the fglrx driver and i think i have the correct settings in the kernel.
> 
> in the log file i can see dri is enabled but i can't get in to X.
> ...

 

Try removing the 

```
Load "xtrap"
```

 line from the modules section of your xorg.conf.

----------

## lanquarden

thank you very much, that did the job!

----------

